# Freiwilliger Rückruf von Norco



## Indian Summer (20. Mai 2009)

Norco Performance Bikes, Kanada führt weltweit einen freiwilligen 
Sicherheits-Rückruf durch. Norco empfiehlt die Sicherheitsüberprüfung der Rahmen folgender Modelle:

2007 Team DH
2008 Team DH
2008 A-Line ParkEdition
2008 A-Line
2008 Atomik
2008 Shore 1
2008 Shore 2
2008 Shore 3
2009 Atomik (ohne Steuerrohrgusset).

Obwohl diese Rahmen die Ansprüche der weltweit strengsten Test-Standards 
überschritten haben, hat Norco einzelne Berichte erhalten, nach denen im
Bereich des Steuerrohrs,  bei missbräuchlicher Nutzung, Risse entstehen
können. 

Norco Performance Bikes, Kanada, führt deshalb in enger Zusammenarbeit 
mit der United States Consumer Products Safety Commission (CPSC) weltweit 
eine freiwillige Sicherheits-Kampagne durch, von der die oben genannten 
Fahrrad-Rahmen betroffen sind.

Bitte überprüfe umgehend die auf den Abbildungen markierten
Bereiche (Steurrohr/Unterrohr/Oberrohr) Deines Rahmens. 
Solltest Du einen Riss/Bruch entdecken, nutze Dein Fahrrad bitte nicht mehr! 
Bringe es zu einem Norco-Händler, um dort alle weiteren Maßnahmen 
für die weitere Nutzung Deines Fahrrades zu veranlassen.

Falls Dein Rahmen keine Risse aufweist, kannst Du Dein Fahrrad weiter
nutzen. Sprünge/Drops höher als 1,75 Meter sollten jedoch vermieden
werden. Sofern Du springst/droppst, achte bitte auf einen sauberen
Fahrstil und stelle sicher, dass Vorder- und Hinterrad bei der
Landung gleichzeitig aufsetzen. Zusätzlich musst Du Deinen Rahmen vor
jeder Fahrt überprüfen und sicherstellen, dass dieser keine Risse
aufweist.

Noch eine kleine Anmerkung: Wir sind froh, dass Norco
die Sicherheit ihrer Kunden so wichtig ist und sie diese Rückruf-Aktion
durchführt. Es gäbe sicher den einen oder anderen Hersteller,
dem dies ebenfalls gut anstehen würde.

Checkt deshalb bitte wie vorgesehen euren Rahmen
bzw. bringt ihn zur Inspektion eurem Norco-Händler vorbei.

Die Tatsache, dass Norco diesen Rückruf freiwillig durchführen kann,
zeigt aber auch, dass nicht jeder der betroffenen Rahmen einfach
so reissen wird. In der Schweiz hatten wir bis jetzt einen Rahmen
eines Shore 1, der einen Haarriss zwischen Steuer- und Unterrohr
aufwies. Sogar Randy Andy's Rahmen ist noch in Ordnung ;-)

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Ghost-Boy (20. Mai 2009)

Wie schaut das Gusset beim 2009 Atomik aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiemann666 (20. Mai 2009)

Würd mich auch interessieren...


----------



## hoeckle (20. Mai 2009)

Indian Summer schrieb:


> Norco Performance Bikes, Kanada führt weltweit einen freiwilligen
> Sicherheits-Rückruf durch. Norco empfiehlt die Sicherheitsüberprüfung der Rahmen folgender Modelle:
> 
> 2007 Team DH
> ...


 
Hallo Fritz,

mal fernab von dem Marketingsprech, was ist denn bitteschön missbräuliche Nutzung von DH und Freeridebikes? Zumal bei dem Image das Norco pflegt! 

Aber schön, daß man überhaupt reagiert, auch wenn mir schon seit Herbst letzten Jahres ein Rahmen bekannt ist, wo das komplette Steuerrohr abgerissen ist!!! 

Mal schauen wie Kulant sich da die Importeure und Norco verhalten. Ansonsten muss man halt das ganze Spiel mit Wandlung etc durchspielen. Und das zum Beginn der Saison. Super!

Lieben Gruß

Feri


----------



## Indian Summer (21. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Also, bezüglich missbräuchlichem Gebrauch hier der übersetzte
Auszug aus der Erklärung von Norco:

Können Sie erklären warum Norco diesen freiwilligen Sicherheits-Rückruf durchführt?

a.	Die fraglichen Rahmen sind nicht defekt! Der Rückruf ist Bestandteil von Norcos Bemühungen, unseren Kunden den höchstmöglichen Sicherheitsstandard zu bieten.

b.	Sofern die fraglichen Rahmen missbraucht und/oder abweichend vom freigegebenen Einsatzbereich eingesetzt werden, besteht die Möglichkeit, dass diese feine Risse entwickeln und schließlich brechen.

c.	Jeden Sprung bei dem Vorder- und Hinterrad des Bikes nicht gleichzeitig und kontrolliert auf einer sorgfältig angelegten Landung aufsetzen, würden wir als Missbrauch definieren. Dabei muss die Landung im Bezug auf Höhe, Länge und  Winkel fachgerecht angelegt sein um  die auftretenden Kräfte absorbieren zu können.  

d.	Einige Missbrauchs-Beispiele:  
i.	Zu kurz springen.
ii.	Zu weit springen.
iii.	Landungen auf dem Vorderrad, durch die die Front des Bikes extremen Belastungen ausgesetzt wird.
iv.	Landungen auf dem Hinterrad, bei denen anschließend das Vorderrad auf dem Boden aufschlägt und somit extreme Kräfte auf die Front des Bikes einwirken.
v.	Zusamenstoss bei hoher Geschwindigkeit.
vi.	Stürze oder Einschläge bei hoher Geschwindigkeit.
vii.	Sprünge ins Flache.

Die aufgeführten Punkte decken sich eigentlich mit dem, was
der gesunde Menschenverstand auch darunter verstehen würde.

Es geht hier unter anderem auch darum, dass Norco es versäumt hat,
in den USA eine vernünftige Risikoabgrenzung für ihre Produkthaftung
zu befolgen und dies nun nachholen muss.

Dass Feri jetzt von einem abgerissenen Steuerrohr spricht, erschreckt uns natürlich.
Ein solcher Fall ist uns aus der Schweiz nicht bekannt. Wir wollen
den Rückruf auf keinen Fall verharmlosen, denken aufgrund unserer
Erfahrungen aber auch, dass die ganze Sache ernsthaft, aber
ohne Panik angegangen werden sollte.

Und was die Kulanz durch die Vertriebe betrifft, werden wir alle als auch Norco bemüht sein,
den Austausch der betreffenden vorderen Rahmendreiecke bei Bedarf 
anstandslos und raschmöglichst durchführen.

Auch wir wurden durch diesen freiwilligen Rückruf überrascht. Zur Zeit sind wir
daran, alles Nötige aufzugleisen bzw. mit Norco abzuklären, wie und in welchem
Zeitraum wir an Ersatz-Rahmendreiecke kommen.

Wir halten euch auf dem Laufenden!

Fritz


----------



## decolocsta (21. Mai 2009)

Also ein DH Bike sollte sowas abkönnen bis auf die letzten 3 Punkte, da schon von Missbrauch zu reden ist unpassend, und ich finde schon das du es verharmlost, wenns harmlos wäre und nur in extrem Situationen zu problemen führen würde, würde Norco keinen so krassen Aufwand betreiben...


----------



## Tob! (21. Mai 2009)

... bingo meins fällt darunter:kotz:
Morgen mal meinen Händler (Fahrradkiste Nbg) anrufen und fragen wie die weitere Vorgehensweise sein soll...


----------



## LaKoS (22. Mai 2009)

Hi,

gibts auch irgendwelche Sicherheitsrisiken bei den 07er A-line Modellen?


Gruß


----------



## Indian Summer (22. Mai 2009)

Hi Eric S.

Da die A-Lines des Jahrgangs 2007 im Steuerrohrbereich anders aufgebaut
sind (siehe angehängte Fotos), sind diese vom freiwilligen Rückruf nicht
betroffen.

Was selbstverständlich nicht heisst, dass sie bei missbräuchlicher
Verwendung nicht unzerstörbar sind.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## LaKoS (22. Mai 2009)

Hi,

das mit dem Steuerrohr is klar! (Fahr ja selbst eins) Mehr wollte ich auch schon nicht wissen!

Unzerstörbar ist kein Bike, früher oder später gibt alles mal nach! 

Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## hoeckle (22. Mai 2009)

sooo....

eben bei meinem händler gewesen. ihm, dass vorab ausgefüllte formular in die hände gedrückt und ab jetzt heisst es warten. wahrscheinlich werden die kollegen bevorzugt bedient, die schon risse haben, danach die noch rissfreien.

also ich schaue dem jetzt gelassen entgegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. Mai 2009)

Welches Formular? Wird jetzt jeder Rahmen getauscht oder nur die, die schon gerissen sind?


----------



## Indian Summer (22. Mai 2009)

Norco tauscht prioritär zuerst diejenigen Rahmen aus, die bereits einen Riss aufweisen. Da Norco jedoch keine halben Sachen macht, kann jeder Besitzer, der einen der betroffenen Rahmen besitzt, diesen auch dann über seinen Norco-Händler austauschen lassen, wenn er keinerlei Anzeichen eines Risses aufweist.

Das Formular, das hoeckle meint, ist entweder auf

www.norco-bikes.de

unter Downloads zu finden - oder

direkt hier im Anhang. Haben euch zudem noch die grundlegenden Infos raufgeladen.

Für die Schweiz findet Ihr die entsprechenden PDF's unter 

www.indiansummer.ch.

Hoffen, das erleichtert die ganze Geschichte etwas.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. Mai 2009)

Hab grad mit meinem Händler telefoniert.Es kann jeder Rahmen getauscht werden.
Meiner wird auch getauscht, mitte Juni werden die neuen Hauptrahmen ausgeliefert.


----------



## Tob! (22. Mai 2009)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Hab grad mit meinem Händler telefoniert.Es kann jeder Rahmen getauscht werden.
> Meiner wird auch getauscht, mitte Juni werden die neuen Hauptrahmen ausgeliefert.



Hab soeben auch mit meinem Handler telefoniert, der hat mir's ebenso bestätigt. 
Also getauscht werden (und sollten auch) alle Hauptrahmen, die die angegebenen Rahmenbezeichnungen haben. Voraussichtlich sollten die Rahmen bis Juni/Juli da sein und werden dann vom Händler ausgetauscht.
Dem Kunden entstehen keinerlei Kosten!
Einzigstes Manko... welche Farbe(n) die neuen verstärkten Hauptrahmen haben ist noch nicht bekannt... (da lass ich mich mal überraschen  )


----------



## Indian Summer (22. Mai 2009)

Hi Tobi

Grundsätzlich sollten die Austauschrahmen dieselbe Farbe haben wie die Original-Hauptrahmen. So wurde es uns gestern telefonisch von den Kanadiern mitgeteilt und so ersehen wir es auch aus den uns mitgeteilten
Bestellnummern.

Alles andere würde uns erstaunen (aber lyncht uns bitte nicht, falls
wir trotzdem falsch liegen sollten...).

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Indian Summer (22. Mai 2009)

Soeben haben wir die ersten 10 Ersatz-Hauptrahmen erhalten.
Im angehängten Bild seht ihr, wie der Steuerrohrbereich nun
aussieht.

Wie vermutet kommen die Rahmen in den passenden Farben.
Allerdings haben wir das Gefühl, dass dieser A-Line 2008 Rahmen 
ein etwas dunkleres Rot (in Richtung Himbeer - in der Foto ganz
links beim Steuerrohr am besten sichtbar) trägt, als der
Originalrahmen. Wir denken jedoch, dass diese minimale Farbabweichung
nach kurzer Zeit kaum mehr sichtbar sein wird.

Beste Grüsse

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaKoS (22. Mai 2009)

Wow, ging aber flott!

Könntest du mal ein komplettes Bild vom Rahmen reinmachen?


----------



## Indian Summer (22. Mai 2009)

Hi Eric S.

Da nur die vorderen Rahmendreiecke ausgetauscht werden, können wir leider auch nur
dieses fotografieren. Dies dafür in Windeseile.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## LaKoS (22. Mai 2009)

Hey, danke dir! 
Sieht ja richtig gut aus, vorallem in der Farbe!!!

Hoffentlich hälts diesmal...wurde das auch gescheit getestet?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. Mai 2009)

Also das sieht ja echt nicht gut aus.So will ich des aber nicht an meinem Bike.
Schaut des dann bei allen so aus?
So wie es davor war siehts auf jeden fall besser aus.
Kann ich mein Geld wieder haben?


----------



## Indian Summer (22. Mai 2009)

Hi Ghost-Boy

Im Anhang findest Du zwei Bilder des auch bei Dir betroffenen Atomik 2009 Rahmens.

Alles weitere, was Du in Deinem Beitrag andeutest, besprichst Du bitte mit 
Deinem Händler bzw. Karsten Jacke vom Vertrieb Norco DE.

Beste Grüsse

Fritz


----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. Mai 2009)

Ne aber daran kann und will ich mich nicht gewöhnen.
Davor hatt des noch ne richtige Linie.Jetzt ist da einfach so nen Klotz.
Des hätte man bestimmt auch schöner lösen können.
Dafür hab ich aber kein Geld bezahlt.
Da muss ich nochmal mit meinem Händler reden.


----------



## LaKoS (22. Mai 2009)

Nimm halt den Rahmen und verkauf ihn! 

Ich finds nicht schlecht wie es jetzt gemacht ist, zumal das bescheuerte Dreieck da vorn weg ist!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. Mai 2009)

Also das Dreieck war ja des was Norco seit ein paar Jahren ausgemacht hatt.
Und jetzt einfach paar so bleche dran schweisen, ich weis nicht.
Das geht schöner.
Verkaufen brauchst den Rahmen auch nicht, wird nicht viel wert sein.
Naja muss ich halt noch dieses jahr damit fahren und nächstes jahr gibts halt dann was neues.


----------



## LaKoS (22. Mai 2009)

Aber später wird er noch weniger wert sein, als wenn du ihn gleich verkaufst!


----------



## decolocsta (22. Mai 2009)

Kann Ghost-Boy voll verstehen, das is schon irgendwie in "" verarschung....


...Ich kauf mir einen neuen Golf weil mir die Linie gefällt, dann gibts einen Rückruf und auf einmal hat der Golf die Karosserie von einem Seat, ich mein, dafür hab ich mich ja ursprünglich nicht entschieden.

Desweiteren ist es auch irgendwie Banane diesem Hydroform und Frästrend so nachzurennen, dann zu merken, ups, das war doch zuviel und den Kunden ungefragt ne andere Optik andrehen. Hat schon einen miesen Beigeschmack...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. Mai 2009)

Ja so fühl ich mich auch gerade, verarscht.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. Mai 2009)

Sind jetzt die 2009 A-Line Modele auch betroffen?


----------



## LaKoS (22. Mai 2009)

Nein!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. Mai 2009)

Die haben doch auch noch das Dreieck?
Bei denen hälts oder wie?


----------



## LaKoS (22. Mai 2009)

Ja, die haben das noch! Anscheinend hälts...vielleicht wurden die auch mit Gussets verstärkt oder es kommt vom Hydroforming?


----------



## LaKoS (23. Mai 2009)

*Was für ein grüner Rahmen ist das eigentlich der auf dem Bild zu sehen ist, der den Riss hat?*


----------



## erbsensuppe (23. Mai 2009)

schätze mal nen shore


----------



## Wiemann666 (23. Mai 2009)

Stylischer und vor allem hochwertiger schaut der Atomik Rahmen mit "Dreieck" aus, aber ich nehm lieber das Stück Blech in Kauf, als eine Verletzung aufgrund eines vorprogrammierten Rahmenbruch.

Wer kann schon sagen, immer sauber zu landen.


----------



## jarjar (23. Mai 2009)

@ fritz 

könntest du vielleicht mal ein bild von dem ausgetauschten 2008 shore rahmen 
reinstellen ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (23. Mai 2009)

Hi jarjar

Kann Dir das Bild am Montag hochladen. Hoffe, Du verkraftest den Seat...

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Smourock17 (23. Mai 2009)

kann ich irgendwo schon verstehen . hab auch immer neidisch aufs 3-Eck der anderen Rahmen geschaut als ich mein Six1 von 08 hatte


----------



## jarjar (23. Mai 2009)

@ fritz 

danke ...... das verkrafte ich schon !!


----------



## The Passenger (24. Mai 2009)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Ja so fühl ich mich auch gerade, verarscht.



Also, man kanns schon auch übertreiben.
Du klingst eher so, als wärst du im Allgemeinen doch nicht mehr zufrieden mit dem Rahmen und möchtest nun diese Lage ausnutzen, um wieder an dein Geld zu kommen.

Da stellt sich mir die Frage:
Lieber ein schönes, aber rissgefährdetes Steuerrohr nehmen, oder ein weniger schönes, aber dafür wohl haltbares Steuerrohr nehmen?

So gravierend ist nun die Veränderung auch nicht, dass man hier von einer Veränderung von VW zu Seat reden könnte.

Sei lieber froh, dass sich Norco so um ihre Kunden kümmern..


----------



## holgi007 (24. Mai 2009)

finde dieses blech auch nicht gerade schön...
das kommt jetzt rüber wie son billig fun works, cmp, poison etc...


ps dachte mit norco hät ichn bike wo ich eher kaputt geh, als das norco :-(


----------



## LaKoS (24. Mai 2009)

holgi007 schrieb:


> ps dachte mit norco hät ichn bike wo ich eher kaputt geh, als das norco :-(




Es sind ja nur die 08´er Modelle, die andern halten doch! Und beim 09´er ist ja das Dreieck noch drin, also wozu der ganze Streß? 

@ Indian Summer:

* Könnte man nicht einen 08´er zurückgeben der betroffen ist und dafür einen 09´er Rahmen bekommen?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## O-Ranger (26. Mai 2009)

Nimmt mich wunder wie wann die Shore Rahmen brechen soll?! Hab mein 08 Shore ein Jahr lang über jegliche Trails hier geheizt und auch 3 Wochen Kanada gerockt. Kann nur sagen bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Daumen hoch Jungs, weiter so!


----------



## Schaaf (27. Mai 2009)

Na klasse. 
Nicht tiefer droppen als 1,75. Das ist ja ein Witz! 
Naja ich schau nachher mal nach und danach entscheide ich ihn zurückzuschicken. 
Natürlich werd ichs machen aber gerade jetzt...das regt mich absolut auf! die Saison ist gerade voll dabei und fahre jeden Tag :/


----------



## O-Ranger (27. Mai 2009)

1.75 Meter ins Flat denke ich mal...
Werde den Rahmen wechseln wenns mal wieder ne Woche regnet, geht ja fix...


----------



## Schaaf (28. Mai 2009)

Wobei spekuliert wird, dass die mit rissen ende juni fertig sind und die ohne Risse im Juli getauscht werden.


----------



## jumper 123 (28. Mai 2009)

hi ich hätte mal ne frage bin mit meinen  atomik 09 auch betroffen der rahmen ist nicht gerisseen wird der rahmen eingeschickt oder kann ich ihen behalten wen ich die 
rückruf aktion in anspruch nehme


----------



## Indian Summer (28. Mai 2009)

Hi jumper 123

Dein Händler muss den ausgetauschten Hauptrahmen zersägen und somit zu 100% unbrauchbar machen. Alles andere wäre ja irgendwie auch widersinnig...

@ Schaaf und O-Ranger:

Falls Ihr eure Rahmen austauschen wollt, meldet dies doch rasch möglichst eurem Händler, damit dieser bei Norco einen entsprechenden Austausch beantragen kann. Je genauer sich Norco ein Bild über  die benötigten Rahmen machen kann, desto eher werdet Ihr an die Reihe kommen. 

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Indian Summer (28. Mai 2009)

Eric S. schrieb:


> @ Indian Summer:
> 
> * Könnte man nicht einen 08´er zurückgeben der betroffen ist und dafür einen 09´er Rahmen bekommen?*



Da die vorderen Rahmendreiecke der 2008 und 2009er Modelle nicht kompatibel sind, ist dies leider nicht möglich.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## jumper 123 (28. Mai 2009)

Indian Summer schrieb:


> Hi jumper 123
> 
> Dein Händler muss den ausgetauschten Hauptrahmen zersägen und somit zu 100% unbrauchbar machen. Alles andere wäre ja irgendwie auch widersinnig...
> 
> ...


----------



## hoeckle (28. Mai 2009)

doch das wird er, da die händler ein deposit zahlen müssen, daß er nur wiederbekommt wenn der rahmen zersägt ist!!!! 

klar soweit!?


----------



## JansonJanson (29. Mai 2009)

@ghost-boy: das ist nen freiwilliger tausch .... musst ja nicht - und ob Du den Rahmen klein kriegst bzw. willst .... 
aber versteh Dich - mir gefällts auch nicht wirklich, mal live sehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridertim (14. Juni 2009)

sind die 09er shore modelle auch riss gefährdet?!


----------



## mac80 (14. Juni 2009)

Erst kürzlich ist ne Liste erschienen (auf mtb-news.de) wo alle betroffenen Rahmen aufgelistet sind! 

Bei Interesse "SuFu"......

Langsam ist echt durchgekaut das Thema 

Gruß


----------



## JansonJanson (24. Juni 2009)

hab meinen Austauschrahmen bekommen ... und naja ... wirklich hüberscher ist er nicht 

aber kommt sowieso gleich weg zum pulvern, danach fällts nimmer so sehr auf... ist ja nicht nur das 3 Eck das anders geworden ist, auch die Dämpferhalterung...


----------



## LaKoS (24. Juni 2009)

Kannst mal ein Bild hochladen?


----------



## Wiemann666 (24. Juni 2009)

Würd mich auch mal interessieren, wie's aufgebaut aussieht


----------



## emilcybe (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen.
Besitze auch ein Shore und hatte da gleich mal ein Problem am 
Drehpunkt der Kettenstrebe (Lager hinter Kurbelrohr).
Der Hinterbau wurde an dieser Stelle locker und beim gefühlvollen 
nachziehen riss auch schon der schöne Flansch mit den Ahornblättern
ab. Wer sich dieses Teil genauer ansieht und ein bischen ahnung bezüglich
Funktion und Belastbarkeit solcher Teile mitbringt sollte sich nicht wundern
warum er jetzt seine kostbare Zeit dieser Rückrufaktion widmet.
Mein Shorerahmen hat keine Risse aber im voraus zu entscheiden
wie genau ich nach einem 2m drop landen werde und das obwohl ich
mit einem 19kg Hardcorefreerider richtung Rampe steure ist doch eher
ein Fall für den Psychiater als den Freerider der ich nun mal bin.
Mein Tipp: Lasst euch nicht Verarschen und baut bei der Gelegenheit
auch gleich eine ordentliche Achse in den Drehpunkt der Kettenstrebe ein.
Bin gespannt wie viele dieser Leichtbauachsen beim Umbau des Rahmens
das gleiche Schicksal ereilt .Das Teil sollte ja den inneren Lagerring
an den Rahmen pressen was ein gewisses Drehmoment voraussetzt
welches es meiner meinung nach nicht standhält.


----------



## JansonJanson (25. Juni 2009)

@all: kommt hoffentlich nächste Woche *g*


----------



## Tob! (2. Juli 2009)

Hi Community,

zum Wochenende hat mich mein Händler kontaktiert, dass mein Rahmen (Norco Shore 2) da sei. Bike am Montag Abend zum Händler und heut hab ich ihn abgeholt. Händlerabwicklung war easy - Fahrrad abgeben - wieder abholen, dabei n Autogramm abgeben zur Bestätigung des Erhalts des neuen Rahmen + Rahmennr. und fertig!
Erster Eindruck: Das ganze Bike sieht ja aus wie neu
- beim Begutachten des neuen Rahmen mit neuer Rahmennummer fällt einem natürlich gleich die geänderte Geometrie am Steuerrohr auf.
Meiner Meinung etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aber nicht "hässlich".
Noch eine kleine Änderung fiel mir auf als ich versuchte meine Sattelstütze noch etwas tiefer zu stellen -> ging nicht! Da die Leute von Norco unterhalb am vom Sattelrohr am Rahmen einen kleinen Schweißpunkt reingesetzt haben -> damit die Gefahr, dass das Sattelrohr den Dämpfer tangiert nicht mehr besteht. Vor- oder Nachteil...?! ist wohl Ansichtssache.
Ebenso ist ein leichter farblicher unterschied des giftgrüns zu erkennen... Sollte aber die Zeit/Sonne wieder regeln. Mich störts zumindest nicht. Auf Wunsch kann ich mal paar Bilder hochladen?!
Bin bis jetzt nur zu einer kurzen Probefahrt gekommen und bin immernoch von dem Bike nach über nem Jahr überzeugt ... Ich hoff dass ich das auch weiterhin sein werde!

In dem Sinne - ride on!
Tob!


----------



## LaKoS (2. Juli 2009)

Ja,mach mal Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haldenhopper (3. Juli 2009)

Schick oder?


----------



## Wiemann666 (3. Juli 2009)

Ungewohnt^^ - Steuerrohr Gussets gefallen mir nicht unbedingt, die hinteren sehen recht cool aus.


----------



## LaKoS (3. Juli 2009)

Naja, da hätten sie sich schon was besseres einfallen lassen können, vorn am Steuerrohr! 
Vielleicht siehts 2010 besser aus...


----------



## Tob! (3. Juli 2009)

Eric S. schrieb:


> Ja,mach mal Bilder!



Bike:




Gusset:




Schweißpunkt am/für'n Sattel:


----------



## LaKoS (3. Juli 2009)

Die Farbe is ja mal geil!!! 
Welchen Durchmesser hat eigentlich das Sitzrohr am Shore?


----------



## Wiemann666 (7. Juli 2009)

Noch keiner ein geändertes Atomik?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jumper 123 (7. Juli 2009)

Wiemann666 schrieb:


> Noch keiner ein geändertes Atomik?



ne noch nicht in 2 wochen bekomme ich mein 
atomik 09 wieder bin mal gespannt wie es wird 
gruß jumper


----------



## JansonJanson (7. Juli 2009)

Wiemann666 schrieb:


> Noch keiner ein geändertes Atomik?



bekomme meins morgen wieder vom Pulvern 
denk mal Bilder wirds ab Donnerstag geben ... freu mich sau


----------



## Indian Summer (7. Juli 2009)

Eric S. schrieb:


> Die Farbe is ja mal geil!!!
> Welchen Durchmesser hat eigentlich das Sitzrohr am Shore?



Für Sattelstützen mit ø30.9mm Durchmesser.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Wiemann666 (7. Juli 2009)

Welche Farbe wird denn gepulvert? 
Dann bin ich mal gespannt auf eure Fotos  

Grüße


----------



## Daniel12 (7. Juli 2009)

hab mein Atomik schon seit 3 Wochen mit dem neuen Rahmen; da es schwarz ist fallen die neuen Gussets nicht sehr auf, es sieht jedoch deutlich "plumper" aus als vorher, man kann schon erkennen dass es sich um eine kurzfristige Notlösung handelt.


----------



## JansonJanson (12. Juli 2009)

so hier mal mein "neues" Atomik ...


----------



## Wiemann666 (13. Juli 2009)

Ja, so schlimm siehts gar nicht aus - Aber Decals müssen echt noch drauf!


----------



## FRX-Scorpion (28. Juli 2009)

hallo, 
hab mal ne frage.
Mein Rahmen ist jetzt gerissen und wollt den jetzt einschicken, kommen da auch für mich irgendwelche Kosten auf?
beispielsweise der Versand zu Norco oder sonstiges, oder wird das alles von Norco übernommen?

mfg


----------



## jumper 123 (28. Juli 2009)

hi macht alles dein händler für dich 
kommen keine kosten auf dich zu 
mfg jumpper


----------



## Schaaf (28. Juli 2009)

Ich schicke meinen morgen weg.
Das kostet dich 39,xx + abholservice weil du es so im Laden nicht abgeben kannst...ca 25

Warte bis morgen ab, da rufe ich meinen Laden bei dem ich das gekauft habe. Ich werde die Fragen wie die das wegschicken weil die machen das ja öfters und bestimmt nichtfür 55...ca.15 denke ich mir.

Ich geb dir morgen bescheid!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silex (8. Januar 2010)

zum glück fahr ich ein six two ^^


----------



## Stolper-Biker91 (26. Januar 2010)

sind 2006 teah dh rahmen auch betrofen vom umtausch


----------



## LaKoS (26. Januar 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=399838


----------



## Schaaf (26. Januar 2010)

Hm Super, du hast einen Link zu diesem Thread für diesen Thread gepostet


----------



## LaKoS (26. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß, im ersten Post steht welche Rahmen betroffen sind! Das sollte seine Frage beantwortet haben! Andere Rahmen sind nicht betroffen! :daumen.


----------



## Schaaf (26. Januar 2010)

Oh, entschuldige! Ich habe nur deinen und nicht seinen Post gesehen.


----------



## LaKoS (26. Januar 2010)




----------



## saturno (27. Januar 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Hm Super, du hast einen Link zu diesem Thread für diesen Thread gepostet





ist ja auch ein longlife fred


----------



## Stolper-Biker91 (27. Januar 2010)

Eric S. schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=399838


 

Klase warum sagen dann alle die 2006 sind auch betroffen?
man da mach ich mir ja um sosnt sorgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (27. Januar 2010)

Na, wenn dein Bike 4 Jahre alt ist, würde ich mir ohnehin Gedanken machen!


----------



## LaKoS (27. Januar 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Na, wenn dein Bike 4 Jahre alt ist, würde ich mir ohnehin Gedanken machen!




Wieso sollte er sich da Gedanken machen?


----------



## Schaaf (27. Januar 2010)

Materialermüdung & co.
Vielleicht findet er ja ein Bike, was ihm besser gefällt. Mein Norco wird am Ende der Saison verkauft. Fährt sich affengeil aber muss für ein Intense 951 weichen


----------



## LaKoS (27. Januar 2010)

Materialermüdung nach 4 Jahren?  
Das wär ja schon ein wenig heftig! 

Intense fährt doch jeder!  *duck und weg*


----------



## Schaaf (27. Januar 2010)

Nunja, bei einem DH Bike das richtig rangenommen wird? Ich lasse es nicht darauf ankommen. Meins ist dann 2 Jahre lang super gelaufen und habe einen guten Eindruck von Norco. Außer das Rahmengewicht...
Intense fahren nicht all zu viele, da sich diese pubertierenden Kinder solche Spielzeuge nicht leisten können. Meine Freunde sagen mir "kauf dir nen Auto verdammt" aber ich danke immer ab. Fahhrad geht vor


----------



## LaKoS (27. Januar 2010)

> Nunja, bei einem DH Bike das richtig rangenommen wird? Ich lasse es nicht darauf ankommen. Meins ist dann 2 Jahre lang super gelaufen und habe einen guten Eindruck von Norco. Außer das Rahmengewicht...



Was verstehst du unter HART rangenommen? 
Aber wenn ein Bike nach zwei Jahren schon an Materialermüdung leidet, ist wohlmöglich irgendwas schief gelaufen! 
Der Rahmen ist wahrscheinlich nicht ohne Grund so schwer! 


> Intense fahren nicht all zu viele, da sich diese pubertierenden Kinder solche Spielzeuge nicht leisten können.


 Ein Blick ins Fotoalbum sagt mir da aber was anderes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (27. Januar 2010)

Der Großteil hier ist auch über 18. Allerdings lässt sich das nicht an ihrer Schreibweise, sondern nur am Perso erkennen.

Ohne Witz..


----------



## LaKoS (27. Januar 2010)

Und was willst du mir damit sagen?


----------



## Schaaf (27. Januar 2010)

Das sich hier viele wie im Kindergarten benehmen. Rumpöbeln, rumstänker, nenn es wie du willst. Im Endeffekt auf dicke Hose machen.
Ich muss das einfach zu meiner Signatur machen. Das ärgert sie sehr


----------



## LaKoS (27. Januar 2010)

Wenn du meinst, aber ehrlich gesagt geht mir das sonst wo vorbei! Lass sie doch rumpöpeln etc....

Ich will in keine Signatur!


----------



## Schaaf (27. Januar 2010)

Passiert ...jetzt werde ich in 3 Signaturen erwähnt, da schadet die eine nicht. 
Natürlich glaube ich nicht dran, dass mein A Line nach 2 Jahren zerbricht. Bei 4 Jahren harten Bikepark denke ich, ist es aber schon bedenklich. Das meine ich unter hart rannehmen


----------



## LaKoS (27. Januar 2010)

Hmm, dann könntest du von Glück sagen das es im 4.Jahr gerissen/gebrochen ist und bekommst somit einen neuen Rahmen!


----------



## Schaaf (27. Januar 2010)

Norco hat 10Jahre Garantie oder?


----------



## LaKoS (27. Januar 2010)

5 Jahre!


----------



## Schaaf (27. Januar 2010)

Doch nur 5. Nungut mein Händler hier hat mir einen Schmarn erzählt, dass ist unglaublich.
So mal gut hier, sonst klagen die Mods wegen Chat.


----------



## LaKoS (27. Januar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norcorider79 (14. Februar 2010)

Hi Leute,

mein Shore 2 von 2009 hat an einer ganz anderen stelle risse bekommen.
Hat man dank der giftgrünen Farbe aber gleich gesehen 
und wurde auch anstandslos getauscht.
Hab ein pfeil an die stelle gemacht wo die Risse sind.


----------



## Schaaf (14. Februar 2010)

Hab fast eine Lupe gebraucht aber ja, ist erkennbar. Wie lange hast du den Rahmen schon?


----------



## Norcorider79 (15. Februar 2010)

Seit Januar 2009.Sind auch nur ganz feine Haarrisse gewesen.
Denk mal das es eher an der Schweißnaht gelegen hat


----------



## cheecho (31. März 2010)

Hallo,

nachdem ich nun im zweiten Anlauf (letztes Jahr hatte der Händler keinen Termin frei) mein Rad zum Rahmentausch gebracht habe, warte ich seit 4 Wochen auf den neuen Rahmen.

- bei Abgabe wurde mit gesagt, dass der Tausch 2 Wochen dauert
- nachdem 3 Wochen keine Rückmeldung kam fragte *ich* nach Stand der Dinge und es hieß der Rahmen sei nicht lieferbar
- man wollte nochmal nach dem Liefertermin fragen und mich zurück rufen, der Rückruf erfolgte nicht
- nach erneuter Nachfrage diese Woche wurde mir gesagt, dass noch kein Termin bekannt sei
- auf Nachfrage, weshalb nicht zurück gerufen wurde, teilte man mir mit, dass viel los sei und der Rahmentausch als Service keine Prio hat
- ich könne das Bike aber gerne im Urpsrungszustand wieder abholen, wenn mir die Vorgehensweise nicht passt

*Zusammengefasst bedeutet das für mich, dass ich keine Vernlassung sehe, jemals wieder *

*a) ein Norco Bike zu kaufen*
*b) bei diesem Münchener Händler mehrere tausend Euro liegen zu lassen, wenn der Folgeservice keine Priorität hat*

Ich besitze 4 Bikes unterschiedlicher Hersteller. Sowas ist mir dennoch bisher nicht passiert.

Grüße aus München,
Marco


----------



## Indian Summer (31. März 2010)

Hi Marco

Das ist tatsächlich extrem unbefriedigend (nett ausgedrückt), wie diese Sache gelaufen ist. 
Viele Händler jammern wegen der Konkurrenz (Gross-Shops, Internet), und sind dann nicht
einmal in der Lage, dem Kunden einen minimalen Service zu bieten bzw. verweigern in 
Deinem Fall sogar jegliche Betreuung nach dem Kauf.

Bitte melde diesen Händler doch Norco Deutschland. Falls sich dieser Vorfall tatsächlich so
drastisch zugetragen hat, würden wir hier in der Schweiz einem solchen Dealer sofort die Norco-
Vertretung entziehen. 

Zudem ist mir schleierhaft, weshalb der Austauschrahmen nicht lieferbar sein sollte. Du wolltest
das Rad ja schon letztes Jahr vorbei bringen, also wusste er schon länger von diesem Austausch
und hätte das Rahmendreieck schon längst organisieren können. Sowohl in Deutschland als
auch der Schweiz haben wir noch immer genügend Rahmen vorrätig. Ich kann mir das nur so
erklären, dass dieser Händler sich über diese Rückrufaktion bzw. Norco ärgert (obwohl er
seine Arbeit vergütet kriegt) und seine Zusammenarbeit verweigert.

Auch ich würde bei einem solchen Händler nie wieder etwas kaufen, da verstehe ich Dich voll
und ganz.

Allerdings würde ich Dich bitten, Norco nochmals eine Chance zu geben. Hier in der Schweiz
hat der Austausch problemlos geklappt, Norco hat uns grosszügig und schnell mit Ersatzrahmen
versorgt. Der letzte Austausch ging bei uns am 24. November letzten Jahres über die Bühne, 
wir haben also versucht, die ganze Sache möglichst schnell und unkompliziert zu bewältigen.

Ruf doch bitte Karsten von Norco Bikes DE an (ist schneller und angenehmer als per E-Mail), 
schildere ihm den Fall und wickle die ganze Sache über einen anderen Händler ab. 
Sollte Karsten den Rahmen wider Erwarten nicht an Lager haben, findet sich dieser ja vielleicht b
ei uns (wobei ich sicher bin, dass Karsten sich gemeldet hätte).

Solltest Du Karsten nicht erreichen (bitte ein paar Mal versuchen), meldest Du Dich bitte
bei uns.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Schaaf (31. März 2010)

Damit hättest du rechnen müssen. Zieh nicht Norco oder den Händler in den Dreck, wobei dieser etwas lahm erscheint. Ich hab mich mehrmals mit meinem Händler unterhalten und ich hatte klare Termine. Außerdem werden erst die Ersatzrahmen geschickt und dann bringst du dein Bike hin. Beschwer dich nicht, wenn Termine nicht eingehalten werden. Wo gibts das schon mal?


----------



## cheecho (31. März 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> ... Außerdem werden erst die Ersatzrahmen geschickt und dann bringst du dein Bike hin. ...


 
Da werden ja immer mehr Unzulänglichkeiten des Händlers offensichtlich.

Und in den Dreck ziehe ich niemanden. Ich schildere Tatsachen.


----------



## Schaaf (31. März 2010)

Ja stimmt schon. Es ist mehr als ärgerlich. Aber man kann leider nichts machen, Norco Bikes würde ich auch nicht mehr kaufen weil es leichtere Rahmen gibt


----------



## cheecho (31. März 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Ja stimmt schon. Es ist mehr als ärgerlich. Aber man kann leider nichts machen, Norco Bikes würde ich auch nicht mehr kaufen weil es leichtere Rahmen gibt


 
Ich auf jeden Fall. Ein *großer Dank* geht an dieser Stelle *an Norco*!

Sehr schnelle Reaktion heute Nachmittag und Versand eines neuen Rahmens per UPS.

Bei *Radsport Rösch* in München werde ich aber definitiv kein Kunde mehr sein. Das Rad habe ich vor über 3 Wochen dort abgegeben. Norco Deutschland hat mir heute bestätigt, dass bisher kein Austauschformular/ -antrag eingegangen ist.

Insofern klare Lügen und Täuschung. Weil man sich nicht mit lästigen Rückrufaktionen beschäftigen möchte schiebt man es einfach auf einen nicht lieferbaren Rahmen. Pfui Teufel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (31. März 2010)

Hi Marco

Schön, dass es doch noch klappt. Ich dachte mir schon, dass irgendetwas nicht so läuft wie
es sollte, da Karsten bzw. Norco Deutschland dies genauso prioritär behandelt wie wir.

Gut, gibt es dieses Forum 

Wünschen Dir auf jeden Fall noch viel Spass mit Deinem Norco!

Fritz


----------



## JansonJanson (31. März 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Ja stimmt schon. Es ist mehr als ärgerlich. Aber man kann leider nichts machen, Norco Bikes würde ich auch nicht mehr kaufen weil es leichtere Rahmen gibt



vielleicht leichter - aber nicht so Wartungs arm ... 

7 Tage Dauerbelastung in PdS letzten Sommer - 1x Schaltwerk festziehen - da haben andere Rahmen schon Schrauben verloren etc. ...


----------



## Schaaf (31. März 2010)

Da kann nicht wiedersprechen. Ich hatte auch noch keine Probleme mit meinem Gefährt und fahre ca. 300 Tage im Jahr damit. 

Immerhin ist dein Formular jetzt da. Das freut mich . Norco musste da wirklich Einbußen machen mit der Rückrufaktion aber ich finds sehr gut und lassen es nicht auf sich sitzen, bis die Rahmen zu ihnen kommen!


----------



## Mc Murmel (10. Mai 2010)

Moin Moin,

ich besitze ein Shore 3 von 2008 das glücklicherweise noch keine Risse bekommen hat. Aber was nicht ist, kann bekannter Weise ja noch werden. Daher meine Frage: 
Kann ich den Rahmen auch ohne erkennbare Risse tauschen lassen? 
Ist es einem 2t Besitzer ebenfalls möglich den Rahmen einfach zu tauschen?

Vielen Dank schonmal vorab

MfG

Peer


----------



## Indian Summer (18. Mai 2010)

Hi Peer

Ich reiche diese Frage an Karsten weiter, da ich nicht sicher bin, ob
er das für Deutschland/Österreich gleich handhabt wie wir hier in der
Schweiz.

Antwort folgt also raschmöglichst.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## norco (19. Mai 2010)

Mc Murmel schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ich besitze ein Shore 3 von 2008 das glücklicherweise noch keine Risse bekommen hat. Aber was nicht ist, kann bekannter Weise ja noch werden. Daher meine Frage:
> Kann ich den Rahmen auch ohne erkennbare Risse tauschen lassen?
> ...


Hallo Mc Murmel! Ja, Du kannst Deinen Rahmen auch ohne erkennbare Risse und auch als 2t Besitzer tauschen lassen. Unter norco-bikes.de findest Du im Downloadbereich den sog. Austauschantrag. Damit einfach zum Norco-Händler, vollständig ausfüllen und uns zusenden. Der Händler erhält dann den Austauschrahmen und kümmert sich um den Umbau. Dir entstehen keine Kosten.

Cheers
norco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norcorider79 (26. Oktober 2010)

So wieder ein Jahr vorbei und wieder an den selben stellen Risse.
Und jetzt die Frechheit von Norco überhaupt.
Dieses mal bekomm ich noch einen neuen Rahmen aber falls das nochmal vorkommt schau ich in die Röhre,weil ich ja scheinbar nicht Fahren kann.
Jetzt das geile,hab von einem anderen Händler erfahren das es mit dieser stelle schon mehrmals Probleme gegeben hat under Mechaniker von meinem Händler hat gesagt das sein Kumpel auch schon den zweiten Rahmen hat und der ist auch da gerissen.
OH WIE KOMISCH NORCO
Desweiteren fällt auf das Norco scheinbar das Problem erkannt hat,nicht umsonst haben die den Rahmen für das Shore 1 2011 komplett anders Desingt.

SCHWACHE LEISTUNG NORCO UND ZUM GLÜCK STEHT SCHON EIN ANDERES BIKE DA
UND EUER GURKENHOBEL DER SCHEINBAR NUR ZUM SEMMELN HOLEN TAUGT WIRD VERSCHEPPET


----------



## michael66 (27. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
ich fahre ein 09 Shore 1 und wollte mal fragen was die überhaupt verändert haben zum 08 Shore?bis darauf das die 08 vorne am Steuerrohr kein Loch zu haben,scheint mir das ja das gleiche zu sein,zumindest optisch.Ein Freund von mir fährt ein 2008 A Line Park edition,die waren ja auch betroffen,laut Händler aber nicht alle somdern nur bestimmte Rahmennummern,stimmt das?oder kann er den Rahmen auch einschicken?vielen Dank
Lg
Michael


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (27. Oktober 2010)

gibt es eigentlich beim vixa risse ,ich meine wird ja eher von leichteren personen gefahren,bekomme so eins nämlich


----------



## saturno (28. Oktober 2010)

kuehnchenmotors schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich beim vixa risse ,ich meine wird ja eher von leichteren personen gefahren,bekomme so eins nämlich



ja die reissen alle


----------



## Norcorider79 (28. Oktober 2010)

HI Saturno,

musst halt aufpassen ob an der Stelle wie in meinem Beitrag Nr.103 Risse entstehen.

Gruß Markus


----------



## bike-runner (28. Oktober 2010)

Norcorider79 schrieb:


> HI Saturno,
> 
> musst halt aufpassen ob an der Stelle wie in meinem Beitrag Nr.103 Risse entstehen.
> 
> Gruß Markus





das kann man doch nicht auf alle Modelle umlegen, denke ich mal.


----------



## Norcorider79 (28. Oktober 2010)

Was heißt nicht auf alle?
Egal ob Shore,A-Line oder Team DH die Rahmen sehen alle gleich aus oder.
(2011 auch noch ausser das Shore 1 was noch nicht auf´m Markt ist).
Somit denk ich das der Konstruktionsfehler bei anderen Modellen mit der 
Rahmenform auch existiert und es nur eine Frage der Zeit ist und ob man 
das Bike für das nutzt für was es gemacht wurden (Freeride,Downhill)oder halt nur zum Semmel
holen.


----------



## saturno (28. Oktober 2010)

die haben sicherlich schon reagiert, da das problem ja bekannt ist.


----------



## Attila84 (30. Oktober 2010)

*Hallo wer kann mir Helfen, habe vor geraumer Zeit  schon einmal angefragt. Wo ich ein Hinterbau für das Norco A-Line 08 her  bekomm, sollte mich an Händler wenden das tat ich auch und habe von der  Rückruf Aktion erfahren, Problem ist jetzt vielleicht habe mein Rahmen  bei Ebay ersteigert. Und weis nun nicht ob es vielleicht so einer ist,  der Zersägt wären müsste!?!? Hoffe es natürlich mal nicht aber weis es  auch nicht
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, die Rahmennummer ist:*
DLM
                        BI-1818
                     A80201831
*Bedanke mich jetzt schon mal für Hilfe, glaube wenn es einer ist da 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 naja...........MFG ATTILA84 Grüße aus Leipzig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Indian Summer (1. November 2010)

kuehnchenmotors schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich beim vixa risse ,ich meine wird ja eher von leichteren personen gefahren,bekomme so eins nämlich



Grundsätzlich kann jeder Rahmen Risse bekommen, das Vixa ist jedoch
von diesem freiwilligen Rückruf nicht betroffen.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (1. November 2010)

Attila84 schrieb:


> *Hallo wer kann mir Helfen, habe vor geraumer Zeit  schon einmal angefragt. Wo ich ein Hinterbau für das Norco A-Line 08 her  bekomm, sollte mich an Händler wenden das tat ich auch und habe von der  Rückruf Aktion erfahren, Problem ist jetzt vielleicht habe mein Rahmen  bei Ebay ersteigert. Und weis nun nicht ob es vielleicht so einer ist,  der Zersägt wären müsste!?!? Hoffe es natürlich mal nicht aber weis es  auch nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo Attila 84! Ja, Du kannst Deinen Haupt-Rahmen auch ohne erkennbare Risse und 
auch als 2t Besitzer tauschen lassen. Unter norco-bikes.de findest Du im Downloadbereich den sog. 
Austauschantrag. Damit einfach zum Norco-Händler, vollständig ausfüllen und uns zusenden. Der Händler 
erhält dann den Austauschrahmen und kümmert sich um den Umbau. Dir entstehen keine Kosten.

Die Schwinge ist vom Rückruf zwar nicht betroffen, jedoch gibt Norco 5 Jahre Garantie
auf die Rahmen, so dass auch diese ersetzt wird.

Und schon komisch, dass Du diese Frage hier nochmals stellen musst, nachdem Du ja beim
Norco-Händler gewesen bist. Eigentlich sollte dieser über das Vorgehen informiert sein. Sollte es diesbezüglich
Probleme geben, wendest Du dich bitte an 
[email protected]

Beste Grüße


----------



## Indian Summer (1. November 2010)

Norcorider79 schrieb:


> So wieder ein Jahr vorbei und wieder an den selben stellen Risse.
> Und jetzt die Frechheit von Norco überhaupt.
> Dieses mal bekomm ich noch einen neuen Rahmen aber falls das nochmal vorkommt schau ich in die Röhre,weil ich ja scheinbar nicht Fahren kann.
> Jetzt das geile,hab von einem anderen Händler erfahren das es mit dieser stelle schon mehrmals Probleme gegeben hat under Mechaniker von meinem Händler hat gesagt das sein Kumpel auch schon den zweiten Rahmen hat und der ist auch da gerissen.
> ...



Hallo Norcorider79

Tut uns natürlich leid, dass Du mit Deinen Rahmen solche Probleme hattest. Drücken Dir die Daumen,
dass das andere Bike hält. Und am besten stellst Du den neuen Norco-Rahmen bei Ebay unter
"Haushaltgeräte - Kleingeräte Küche" ein, falls er tatsächlich zum Gurken hobeln und Semmeln holen taugen sollte ;-)

Und dass Norco das Shore im Jahre 2010 neu designt hat, hat einerseits sicherlich auch mit den erkannten Schwächen zu tun,
ist aber andererseits auch ein Muss für jeden Hersteller. Der Markt schreit nach regelmässigen Neu- und Weiterentwicklungen,
ansonsten man schnell weg vom Fenster ist.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Indian Summer (1. November 2010)

Attila84 schrieb:


> A80201831



Und ja, diese Rahmen-Nummer fällt unter den Rückruf.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Indian Summer (1. November 2010)

Und fÃ¼r alle hier nochmals die betroffenen Rahmen-Nummern:


Nachfolgende Rahmennummern sind betroffen:

2007 TEAM DH
Serial#ï¼A60600011 Â A60600210
Serial#ï¼A60700175 Â A60700194
Serial#ï¼A60700213 Â A60700242

2008 TEAM DH /ALINE/ALINE PE/ATOMIK
Serial#ï¼A70300042 Â A70300306
Serial#ï¼A71001223 Â A71001507
Serial#ï¼A71003347 Â A71003356
Serial#ï¼A71002746 Â A71002788
Serial#ï¼A71002252 Â A71002517
Serial#ï¼A70706842 Â A70707276
Serial#ï¼A80201805 Â A80201904
Serial#ï¼A80202243 Â A80202317
Serial#ï¼A80202413 Â A80202452

2008 SHORE 
Serial#ï¼A70700101 Â A70700150
Serial#ï¼A70900001 Â A70900220
Serial#ï¼A71001508 Â A71001607
Serial#ï¼A71003357 Â A71003366
Serial#ï¼A70803780 Â A70803939
Serial#ï¼A71002518 Â A71002734
Serial#ï¼A71002828 Â A71002865
Serial#ï¼A80201905 Â A80202042
Serial#ï¼A80202318 Â A80202378

2009 ATOMIK
Serial#ï¼A80600371 Â A80600401
Serial#ï¼A80600403 Â A80600420
Serial#ï¼A80602453 Â A80602595
Serial#ï¼A80602597 Â A80602747
Serial#ï¼A80901137 Â A80901145
Serial#ï¼A80901147 Â A80901150
Serial#ï¼A80901153 Â A80901165
Serial#ï¼A80901167 Â A80901177
Serial#ï¼A80901179 Â A80901220
Serial#ï¼A80901222 Â A80901236
Serial#ï¼A81200949 Â A81201038

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Attila84 (2. November 2010)

He Fritz, danke schon mal im vorfeld für die info, wäre ja wirklich Mega Geil wenn ich denn Hinterbau dazu bekomm, dazu ist aber beim Kauf keiner gewesen geht das da auch. Ja Händler hatt ich bis jetzt nur am Telefon, weil wir in Leipzig leider kein Norco Händler haben. Was gebe ich in denn Rückrufantrag an als Händler an? Danke euch für eure Hilfe, Grüsse auch Leipzig, Attila84


----------



## Indian Summer (3. November 2010)

Attila84 schrieb:


> *Hallo wer kann mir Helfen, habe vor geraumer Zeit  schon einmal angefragt. Wo ich ein Hinterbau für das Norco A-Line 08 her  bekomm, sollte mich an Händler wenden das tat ich auch und habe von der  Rückruf Aktion erfahren, Problem ist jetzt vielleicht habe mein Rahmen  bei Ebay ersteigert. Und weis nun nicht ob es vielleicht so einer ist,  der Zersägt wären müsste!?!? Hoffe es natürlich mal nicht aber weis es  auch nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Atilla84

Da lag wohl ein Missverständnis vor. Du hast geschrieben, Du hättest einen Rahmen ersteigert, also dachte
ich, Du hättest einen kompletten Rahmen. Deshalb ging ich auch davon aus, Deine Schwinge hätte einen
Defekt, da Du ja einen Hinterbau suchtest. Ist ja auch eher ungewöhnlich, dass man nur einen 
"halben" Rahmen kauft.

Aber eine Schwinge sollte trotzdem noch aufzutreiben sein. Deswegen und betreffend welchen Händler
wendest Du dich doch bitte direkt an Karsten von Norco Deutschland: [email protected]

Beste Grüsse

Fritz


----------



## nureinnick (16. Mai 2015)

Mal so interessehalber nachgefragt: Ich fahre noch immer nen 2007 Team DH Rahmen, den möchte ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht umtauschen (denn wenn er zersägt wird, ne, dass kann ich echt nicht ab, dass ist wie wenn man mir ´s Bein absägen würde), aber sollte mal etwas passieren, kann ich den dann immer noch umtauschen lassen? Ich meine, mir ist schon klar, dass der Rahmen eigentlich schon ein Rentner ist, und Ersatzteile bzw. Ersatzrahmen auch keine hundert Jahre verfügbar sind, aber sind die aktuell noch verfügbar bzw. wie lange dürften die Ersatzrahmen noch verfügbar sein? Und falls sie nicht verfügbar sein sollten, wäre es möglich, den alten Rahmen nochmal zu reparieren, sodass er auch viele weitere Jahre hält? Und ja, ich hab von der Rückrufaktion gerade erst erfahren...

PS: Dieser Rahmen ist einfach nur geil... So ne Öldampferspurtreue findet man bei kaum einem Bike, und auch wenn es verdammt schwer ist, es wühlt sich einfach durch alles, Schlamm, Schnee, Eis, Kies, selbst durch Bäche rauscht es einfach durch, und selbst wenn ne Landerampe mal von nem Bagger überfahren und nahezu vollständig zerstört wurde, ermöglicht das Bike noch eine sichere Landung, trotz wesentlich mehr als 1,75m Höhendifferenz...


----------



## _Mika_ (27. August 2018)

Grüsse Euch

Bekomme ich kulanterweise meinen Rahmen evtl. auch getauscht?
Wäre echt 'n erfreuliches Highlight!

Norco A-Line Rahmen=
    (LM)A40606XXX

VG,
Micha


----------



## Helius-FR (27. August 2018)

_Mika_ schrieb:


> Grüsse Euch
> 
> Bekomme ich kulanterweise meinen Rahmen evtl. auch getauscht?
> Wäre echt 'n erfreuliches Highlight!
> ...


Mal aufs Datum des Beitrags geschaut ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Mika_ (27. August 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Mal aufs Datum des Beitrags geschaut ???


 nö... 
Aber vll bekomm ich grad jetzt 
den letzten verstaubten weil mal 
eben zum "Horst" gemacht....

Hab gar 2Rahmen davon!- nen
Ersatz der nur 1Jahr bewegt wurde und meinen Neuaufbau...

Aber hab fast die Lust verloren!
3Mon dran gearbeitet und bek. 
es wg X0 und Kettenproblem 
net zum laufen... Alles 15Fach durchgecheckt und find den 
Fehler net! 
Das Bike sonst fix&fertig, aber 
Saison auf die 1Jahr hingefiebert 
ist fast durch und ich bin mal
richtig gefrustet... 

(Sorry!-offTopic aber musste raus) 

Micha


----------



## Helius-FR (27. August 2018)

_Mika_ schrieb:


> nö...
> Aber vll bekomm ich grad jetzt
> den letzten verstaubten weil mal
> eben zum "Horst" gemacht....
> ...



Auch OT aber hier wohl Egal...

Bevor ich die Saison vor nen fast Fertigen Bike sitze bringe ich das doch mal zum Bike Dealer um die Ecke und lasse es da mal Versuchen.


----------



## _Mika_ (27. August 2018)

stimmt... Hab ich auch getan! 
Im ersten Bikestore zu kompliziert weil 
er sich erst Unterlagen der zusätzlichen Bauteile beschaffen muss, dem 2. hab ich vorab Fotos gezeigt und der wusste eigtl. gar net was ich überhaupt will und dann bin ich 55km hinter Hannover Garbsen in einen für extra DH/Fully's Store MIT Termin gefahren (glaub auch Norco) und ausser Stress mit Frau weil 1,5std net bedient und der Typ mehr als nur zugedröhnt war hab ich nix erreicht. 

Hab selbst nach SheldonsHP/ ParkTool's HP, Sram die PDF's durch und danach gearbeitet, sogar nochmal ganze Felge incl. der HOPE-Evo hinten zerlegt... 
(Verzweiflungsattacke) 

Werd das wohl mal posten und 
vll noch Glück wenigstens 1WoEnde auf statt neben dem 
Sattel zu haben


----------

